# deutz diesel



## jsk (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey guys i was wondering if any of you have any expirence with the duetz aircooled diesel engines. What is the reliability and the parts cost of the motors. Is there any good online parts dist. Im more familiar with the cummins and cats. I have not head much about the air cooled diesels. What is the winter starting like. Thanks for any info that you can give out.

jason


----------



## grandpatractor (Jun 1, 2008)

I have had some experience with them in irrigation systems. They have been real reliable. They seem to hold up pretty well. They had a kill switch tied into the fan tensioner so if the belt broke it would(not) "fry" the engine. Not sure on the cold starting since we only ran these in the summer.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 1, 2008)

grandpatractor said:


> They had a kill switch tied into the fan tensioner so if the belt broke it would "fry" the engine.



It would fry? or it would NOT fry?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jun 1, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> It would fry? or it would NOT fry?



Whoops! It would NOT fry the engine!:blush:


----------



## Dadatwins (Jun 1, 2008)

Ran a few carlton Stump grinders set up with the duetz, strong engine. Start OK in the winter here in VA 20-30 degrees is cold here, not sure about the colder areas. I put almost 1000 hours on the grinder I used and with regular oil changes and air filter service it was still a very strong runner. They had one blown up from lack of maintanence, user never cleaned the air filter and after 3 months  the unit locked up, cost about 7k to replace it.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jun 2, 2008)

Deutz diesel engines were originally designed for long term operation use and low maintenance in third world countries, where there is a lack of spare parts sourcing. Many irrigation pumps, motorcycles, generators and welders are run by Deutz diesels.

I have run a deutz powered generator with kerosene in a pinch.


----------



## DDM (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 3cyl Deutz on a carlton stump grinder.Slung a rod at 262 hrs for no apparent reason. Needless to say I do not recommend them.


----------



## custom8726 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a deutze diesel on my bigger rayco stump grinder and that thing has run flawlessly for the past 4 years for me. Starts better then the john deer diesel our chipper has in the winter months.


----------



## jsk (Jun 2, 2008)

*deutz*

thanks for you input guys. It is always best to get real world info then from a sales man or such. I should have said that it is on chipper. I take care of my stuff very good but I cant afford a new chipper. So try to find a well taken care of chipper isnt always a easy task. I want to say that to say that it is the 46 hp deutz air cooled diesel.

jason


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 2, 2008)

Some years ago I did a lot of research on generators. I couldn't find anything but _*good *_being said about the Duetz for longevity and ease of repair. Farmers sure seem to love them.


----------



## jsk (Jun 2, 2008)

*chipper*

You are right there tree co. There are to many diesel injectors that are cheak. I just talked to a guy on the phone he said that if it needs a rebuils spend a little extra and get a new motor. The parts must be really high price. He also told me that the air cooled motors burn a little more oil then regular motor so keep a eye on it. I think that Im going to get it cause I have heard mosty positive about the motor. Well see what happens. thanks for the info everyone greatly appreciated. 

jason


----------



## Toyjunkie (Jun 2, 2008)

Used to work with a Ditch-witch that had a Deutz diesel in it and that motor was great, I think it was 46hp. Very good on fuel, could run all week on one tank. Once it got cold it was a little hard to start, no preheater that was the only problem, so I guess it was a minor one.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a 65hp deutz in my 665a stump grinder (not sure of age but, pretty old). It runs smooth as silk and is very thrifty on fuel. I don't grind much during the winter so, I can only tell you that it starts fine around freezing temp in the spring and fall and runs great even when its 100+ mid summer.

I'd sure recommend one based on my experience with it.


----------



## loveroftrees (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the 3 cyl Deutz on a brush bandit 95xp. Replaced the Wisconson. This thing rocks... We put a clutch on it also....It will only take 6 inch but a very long 6 inch piece. The only thing is the feed wheels seem to bind up when fuild is hot. Mostly when chipping dead sticks all day... Any help?


----------



## TheKid (Jun 3, 2008)

*duetz in a vermeer 935*

i have operated a vermeer 935 with a deutz (not sure of hp) for the last 3 years. it's a '97 with under 1000 hrs. we have blown 2 head gaskets which the local authorized repair shop here said were problematic in our particular engine. it seems a competent engine-just stay away from biodiesel. i think the absolute best thing you can do for it is to blast out the oil radiator DAILY with compressed air and occasionally with water. keep it clean and breathing. ours has a tendency to shut down on really hot days. i know someone who had the perkins on their 935 and they seemed happier. just my limited experience. hope it helps.


----------



## KindlingKing (Jun 3, 2008)

We ran big high-pressure hydroblasters that were powered by 150 hp and larger Deutz engines for years in refineries and the engines were bullet-proof. I never ran one of the smaller engines but our mechanics would only buy the Deutz engines for the industrial applications because they were idiot proof......


----------



## Industry (Jun 4, 2008)

My father has had nothing but good things to say about the one in his Timber Harvester Bandmill.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jun 4, 2008)

Some Duetz do not even have head gaskets the old ones that is. They are good engines worked on my in their ag tractors. The oil thing is true but that just takes some watching. The parts are much more expensive all air cooled engine parts are for that mater. Other than that I have nothing bad to say. Make sure if you do purchase one you have a good source of parts if not they can be hard to find and shipping is a killer these days. Good luck
Jared


----------



## teamtree (Jun 6, 2008)

I like my deutz but recently having problems with a replacement starter. Have gone through 3 aftermarket starters. I would not recommend them based upon parts availability and cost. I have one on my Rayco RG50 and it has run great for 5 years but now I am starting to see problems with the engine.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 6, 2008)

I used to drive a contract water tender. The company owner had 3 Peterbilt trucks and all of them had a Deutz motor for the aux pump. They always worked well for me but we don't have cold weather here so I can't say how well the start in winter.


----------

